# Reputable online guppy store??



## onefiercefire (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi!

I live in a really small town way out in the middle of no where. We have one pet store (petco) and they only have one type of guppy. I am looking for more fancier types or really brightly colored ones. Where could I look to buy these? Any suggestions? I need 1 female and 3 males preferably. It has to be online because the next closest pet store is like an hour from me and it is another chain that doesn't have a great selection either :/


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Guppies are extremely prolific and inexpensive. Basically all you need are a pair and you will soon be up to your neck in guppies, if you live any where near Indian Trail,NC I would be glad to give you all of the most beautiful red tail males you could stand with the appropriate females too. I got mine from Petsmart, they have a fair selection. I started breeding them to produce angelfish food along with a pair of red velvet wag platties and now have plenty enough to share with anyone. Sorry, no mail delivery.
Check in the meeting place section of Tropical Fish Hobbyist to see if there is an aquarium club near you to meet guppy breeders.
Also, go to the pets section of your local Craigslist and place a free "wanted:fancy guppies" add. I'll bet you strike gold.


----------



## onefiercefire (Aug 13, 2012)

I live in Front Royal, VA.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Well according to your local chamber of commerce you are "just a stone's throw away" from DC, perhaps a bit far from me down here on the SC border but I would definitely go with a Craigslist ad in the DC area.


----------



## onefiercefire (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah, I could go to a hobbiest group for sure in DC. I like how they say a stones throw though. I am like 2 hours away, without traffic lol. Traffic is INSANE getting into DC. Depending on what time of day you go, you are looking at an extra 30 minutes to hours of driving. I got stuck in traffic at 10 o'clock at night! I am already looking and did a post on craigslist


----------

